
We’re all getting dumber, says science - rising-sky
https://www.fastcompany.com/40584777/were-all-getting-dumber-says-science
======
apotatopot
I am under the impression that intelligence doesn't have universal standards,
and an iq test only really tells you how much you know based on one culture's
rating system. I assign iq tests and ratings extremely little value.

~~~
strken
> an iq test only really tells you how much you know based on one culture's
> rating system

Regardless of whether this is true, IQ should be consistent across a culture
like Norway, right? Particularly when the results don't show a consistent
effect across families.

